# Heresy Online Members Vote



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's that time of year, or it would be if we did this annually, for the Heresy Online Members Vote! Some might remember it as the Heresy Online Awards but the shiny medal handout kind of stole that name 

Anyway getting guys and gals- tell us exactly what you think, in completely restricted Vote Format of course, we're not *that* stupid :grin:

Heresy Online Members Vote (Staff Edition)

Heresy Online Members Vote (Site Edition)


Now VOTE!


----------

